# Gidgets Halloween costume



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We found this Halloween pencil holder (I am assuming that is what it is?) at Walmart, we made some cuts here and there and removed the stuffing out its head and created this costume for Gidget! LOL

She doesnt look very thrilled in the photo but she pranced around in it for a bit 









It had a zipper on the back and it was long like it would fit pencils, etc... in it 

Here are a few random photos I shot yesterday. 
A remote size comparison from maybe a week or so after we got her and then yesterday

















Playing with her kitty mouse that she loves 

And just a random little shot I took of my hand on top of her while she was curled up in a ball sleeping


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol Too cute!! The costume looks so adorable on Gidget!! You did a great job on making a pencil holder into a costume  Aww love the pics!! She is so tiny and adorable!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll love her costume. Very crafty to be able to fix it up so it fits her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a little doll! Love the costume, how creative. She doesn't look like she has grown very much to me! At all! She sure is a darling.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a creative costume! Gidget is such a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Fabulous costume! She is such a tiny cutie pie!! I just want to smooch her!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What a teeny little bum!!! Have u had any issues with her and hypoglycemia???just asking because ive had abfew episodes with my girl and shes a bit bigger than gidget


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet bitty baby girl. <3 I love her costume!! Adorable!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> What a teeny little bum!!! Have u had any issues with her and hypoglycemia???just asking because ive had abfew episodes with my girl and shes a bit bigger than gidget


Not at all thank goodness, but we have been giving her Nutrical since day one. I only give once a day now but was giving 3 times a day at first. 

I had Hypoglycemia issues with Chibi when we got him at 4 months old though and his was bad, we almost lost him.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute! Love what you've done.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Always have to show hubby your pics,he always says Ahhhh she would make a lovely playmate for Dottie !He adores the tiny ones.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww such a sweet girl you have <3 miss having a little baby


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Hahahahah i LOVE your home made costume! What a teeny tiny girl she is. Its so hard to understand how tiny they are in pictures but the converter really brings it home! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

wow cute and homemade!!!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is so cute! I actually feel like Baby Girl is huge now lol.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Not at all thank goodness, but we have been giving her Nutrical since day one. I only give once a day now but was giving 3 times a day at first.
> 
> I had Hypoglycemia issues with Chibi when we got him at 4 months old though and his was bad, we almost lost him.




Im pretty sure maiya died on sunday and I got her back to life. Shes eating every 4 hours also and it still happened. We are syringe feeding her sometimes because shes so picky and feeding her cheerios and chicken with her meals I ordered some nutrical on amazon as I could not find it anywhere in stores where I am. Shes up to 2.4lbs but isnt gaining anything even with eating full meals every 4 hours. Trying to get her to 3lbs at least.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so glad you caught it in time. You can supplement with honey or Karo syrup until you get the Nutri-cal.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! She is such a sweetie!


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

So cute! Can't believe that was a pencil case xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is adorable in her outfit...such a tiny little minute of a girl...too cute !


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

She is so diddy how much does she weigh ? Such a cutie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I havent weighed her in maybe a week or so but last weighed she was right around 2 lbs.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute. I have a kitty mouse for my kitten and Leah stole it for her own.


----------

